# Another newbie



## Secret_of_Steel (Sep 21, 2006)

Greetings to all. Just checking things out so far :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bydand (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Great bunch here, enjoy!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 21, 2006)

Howdy SoS! Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 21, 2006)

Welocme to MT.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Is your name from a line in the first Conan movie???


----------



## Kacey (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Secret_of_Steel (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanx everyone and yes Drac my name is Conan influenced


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

"Steel is not strong!  Flesh is stronger!" -Thulsa Doom


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Need anything, let us know.


----------



## exile (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT---_lots_ of good talk and good people here.


----------

